# Burger recipes?



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone have secrets to making a great burger? I know some- you should always ground your burgers fresh, don't overdoce on seasoning, the seasonings inside should go with the flavor of the toppings (eg. salt tastes good with pretty much anything), but is there more? Any good recipes that I could try out? Or what's your favorite burger recipe? Thanks.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

How about a Black and Bleu burger..burger sprinkled with a blackened seasoning and topped with crumbled bleu cheese :beer:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I think you have pretty much got it there. Good meat, not too lean, fresh ground, some S&P and that's it. I'm a purist when it comes to red meat. The meat is the star of the show and that's what I am looking to taste in my burger. Sure, you can add all kinds of stuff to tart it up but then you can't taste the meat.

Jock


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

personally i find that grated onions (not too finely grated - or finely chopped works too) in the hamburger doesn't detract from the taste of the meat and is a nice addition. 
I always like them, once cooked, with homemade ketchup, homemade bread and butter pickles, and home made green tomato picallilly.
(I have to make these at home because commercial ketchup doesn't taste good, and they don't sell that kind of pickle or picallilli (how *do* you spell that?) where i live, even in specialty shops with imported foods.

Ketchup- boil tomatoes (fresh in summer, canned in winter) with a couple of tbsp dark brown sugar, couple of tbsp good vinegar, a garlic clove or two, thyme, dry mustard, basil (fresh if possible), black pepper and a couple of pinches of ground clove. (I throw things in as the mood takes me - red onion, shallot, i imagine mushrooms or other stuff would also be good. When garlic is soft, and there isn;t much liquid left, run through a blender or use a food mill. It keeps well in the frige for a couple of weeks. Once you try it, i doubt you can stand the bottled stuff.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. Homeade Ketchup sounds pretty awesome, and same as blue cheese on a burger. And yes, I've tried grated onions in burgers and I could still taste the beef.


----------



## ashii (Nov 19, 2006)

I personally use onion salt, white pepper, peppercorn medly (in the grinder), hint of garlic and then top with cheese... i then let some onions camelize (i prefer red onion), and top with bacon...real mayo, tomato (vine ripe or organic...), and romaine lettuce....

oh ya... i sometimes add a bit of red pepper to spice it up a bit.. (or try adding a bit of chili oil to the meat)

Instead of mayo... i would try reducing down jack daniels and adding some brown sugar and chili oil... this makes a very sweet but spicy sauce that is great on top of just about everything.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Interesting...yes, very good.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Austin, do a search here on Cheftalk and you will come up with a number of great threads about burgers and how people here like to top them. I have a variety of ways I like to top my burger though I am very partial to the standard ketchup, mustard, onion and pickle. Also really like caramelized onions and blue cheese, together on my burger. As for as the burger itself, I like 25% fat, 75% lean mix. Not only is it cheaper, I find it makes the best burger, keeping it nice and moist and just the right texture, especially if you are cooking them past MR.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I like to hide a piece of brie in the center of the patty before it's cooked. Really nice to bite into when the burger's still warm.

h.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I like ground chuck, 80/20 meat to fat. I season the outside with salt and pepper and put it in a nice, hot pan or on the cast iron griddle. My favorite toppings are extra sharp cheddar, raw onion (when my tummy is up to it) and grainy mustard. Sometimes a dash of steak sauce is called for. None of that frilly lettuce or even a tomato for me! :lips:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I only grill my burgers. Even in the deep of winter with a blizzard raging around me, you will find me at my grill.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.  I now have lots of good ideas for making hamburgers at home. I personally like using any good-quality steak, grounding it fresh, a little bit of salt and pepper, and then heading straight for the grill. Favorite toppings? Ketchup, Mustard, Lettuce, Tomato, Slices of Sweet Onion, and putting it on toasted and lightly buttered Kaiser rolls. But who knows? Maybe your guy's recipes will be my all-time faves. Okay Pete, I think I'll search for other burger forums now. Thanks guys! You're a lot of help!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Austin check out Sutter Home Winery for burgers since they hold the build a better burger contest. Not my cup of tea personally, I'm pretty low key when it comes to burgers, but if you want different they got it!

http://buildabetterburger.com/


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

$50,000 to the winner?! Seriously?

Another link: http://www.contestcooking.com/scrapbook/06-bbb.html


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I've heard of the 50,000 dollar burger cookoff, and watch it every time it comes on.  Too bad I'm not over 21 years of age to enter the site.  Would it be a bad idea to ground fillet mignon fresh and use it in a burger? Of course i'm going to try it no matter what- just wondering if it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Austin,
The fillet will not have enough fat. But you can add some.
As far as I'm concerned, hamburgers are all about the fat. I do a pretty good squeeler. When grinding your meat you add in any type of bacon.
I play with different types of bacons and sometimes fruit. I have a nice one with honey cured bacon and apples . I make kind of a Schlotzkis type bun. Vidalia onion slice and some melted gruyere. Bun has a thin layer of mustard of choice. Gosh, goin to have to make em today.
pan


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Boy, that does sound good. :lips: I am just a huge fan of the flavor and tenderness of a fillet mingon steak but I guess during cooking it would dry out. Maybe I could add some pork fat, salt, ground black pepper, and grill it until medium, put on a lightly toasted buttered Kaiser roll, with sweet onion, tomato, lettuce, applewood bacon, Fontina cheese, Mustard, Steak Sauce, and Ketchup with a sprinkle of chile flakes for spice.  I just like to know people's opinion before I try out a recipe.


----------



## chefsandra (Dec 8, 2005)

All that I add to my beef (no more than 80% lean) burger: kosher salt, fresh ground pepper and a couple of shakes of Worcestershire sauce. Mix very lightly.

Then add anything you like in (e.g., gorgonzola tucked inside) or on top (carmelized onions, tomato jam are two faves).


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Why would you want to add filet to your burger? Filet is one of the most tasteless cuts out there. The only reason people love it (or think they do) is because it is so tender and since burger is ground that is not really a requirement. Use more flavorful cuts for the best burgers.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Like Rib-eye?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Ribeye would be a better choice than filet, but again why use a "steak" cut? They are way more expensive than other cuts. The reason for these cuts being used as steaks is that they are a the most tender parts of a cow, not necessarily the the tastiest. These cuts don't need long cooking times to break down tough flesh and connective tissue, but the grinding process does this for you so you can use cheaper cuts like roasts and chucks and still cook them MR. That said, if I am grinding meat for burgers myself, I often choose something out of the sirloin. I find it has the best overall texture and taste, that is after adding additional fat to get it up to 25% ratio that I like. Of course, this is personal preference, but I just don't see the need to waste money on high-end steaks for burger meat, when you can get as good or better results with more inexpensive cuts.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Good point. I find that cuts like chuck usually taste best with burgers. Thanks for the info on meat choices.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

being from austria we have of course 'our' style of burgers..
and living now many years in russia i added a very specail recipe to my collection ( from my mother in law..)
in austria/ germany we use at least 20-30 % pork when making burgers.( we are talking of course about non kosher / halal), than add some finely chopped,panfried, onions, a touch of fresh chopped garlic and parsley (sauteed together with the onions), a touch of majoram and thyme. besides salt and pepper of course.
and in russia we add a raw potatoe to the meat when mincing.my mother in law (and my wife) NEVER buys mince, we make it fresh at home.and the rest of the spices, onions, a touch of garlic, chopped parsley.
this has nothing to do with being 'economic' on the meat, but makes the burgers nice and jucy!as 'garnish / side' fresh dillpickles, pickled toamtoes, pickled garlic and a the pickled stems from young garlic called 'tsirimsha'
no french fries, no ketchup....
the meat used: definitely no tenderloin, sirloin or ribeye..
topside, shoulder or silverside from beef and shoulder from pork.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Interesting! :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My Russian grandmother put moistened bits of bread, egg, chopped onion and garlic in her burgers. She called them something that sounded like "cutlets". They were more like meatloaf patties. We loved them- they were moist and unlike the usual fast-food hamburgers.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Those meatloaf patties sound really easy. Was it crumbled up bread or just canned bread crumbs?


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

mezzaluna you are right, and they are still done to this day.and adding moist bread (soaked in milk,not water) has nothing to do with saving on meat. [ure beef is just dry grilled sawdust..that's why we all love McD's don't we?
and crave for our mothers / mothers in law home made kitchen...


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

..stale white bread with the rind removed and soaked in milk.definitely not just a cheap filler!and not more than 20%.


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Sirloin. Bacon fat, trimmed from the bacon (fry the rest later to top your burger). Grind together. Salt, pepper, worcesterchire sauce. Mix in, but don't overdo it. For toppings, I tend to go with cheese (usually American and another kind for those more adventurous), ketchup, mustard, pickles, onion, tomato, lettuce, mayo. Kinda like a burger bar. I cook these to just medium. I serve the burgers with thinly sliced (1/8 inch or so) and mildly marinated (with salt, pepper, garlic, and olive oil) grilled Yukon Gold potatoes that can be eaten like warm, soft potato chips.

Boyfriend seems to like them a lot.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Right on the button, HotChef! But my grandmother kept kosher, so she soaked the bread in water, not milk. The kosher rules say you can't mix meat and dairy. My mom didn't keep kosher when I was older but she still moistened the bread with water because she'd been taught that way. 

As for me, I think the milk would be better. I believe Italian meat balls contain some milk and that helps make the meat more tender somehow.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuffed "Mmm-mmm-burger" Recipe

Meat:
1.5 lb Ground Sirloin
1 Egg
1/2 Cup Panko Bread Crumbs
1 tsp ground Cayenne Pepper
2 tsp ground Cumin
1/2 tsp Louisiana Hot Sauce
1 tbsp Kosher Salt 
1 tbsp Black Peppercorns

Filling: 
1/4-1/2 lb crumbled Bulgarian Feta Cheese (patted dry with a paper towel)
1 tbsp Oregano
5 cloves of minced Garlic
1 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil

In a large bowl add ground sirloin, egg and panko bread crumbs. Mix with your hands/knead until well mixed. Next add cayenne, cumin, Louisiana hot sauce, and salt; crush whole peppercorns under a sauce pan or skillet and add to bowl fold all ingredients together and set aside.

In a small or medium sized bowl add crumbled feta cheese, oregano and minced garlic. _You can sautee' or roast the garlic first if you like. _Drizzle olive oil over feta, oregano and garlic then stir together until lightly blended.

Take up about a snow ball sized hand full of ground beef mix and roll until round. Push thumbs through one end of the ball and put about a table spoon of filling. Push in the sides of the hole to close and flatten gently in your hands careful to form meat into a patty but not expose the filling.

Place gently into a hot pan with a little light drizzle of olive oil to prevent initial sticking. After a few burgers have been in the pan there will be enough grease from them to cook without adding oil. Cook until desired "done-ness". _I prefer something around a medium rare.

_Serve on toasted sesame seed buns with grilled onions, thinly sliced green pepper, tzatziki sauce, sliced Roma tomatoes, romaine lettuce and thinly sliced salted cucumber.

Yum!


----------



## avery (Dec 15, 2006)

I grew up on "Dad-burgers", my dad's flavorful and moist version of a hamburger. He added milk-soaked bread crumbs to the meat, along with worcestershire, minced onion, and garlic. Before cooking, he would "stuff" them with sauteed mushrooms and sharp cheddar cheese.

These are great served on a bun with your favorite toppings, but on a whim one night I made a bechemel-type sauce using some of the leftover drippings from cooking the hamburgers as some of the fat. I then sauteed additional mushrooms, and served the sauce, mushrooms, and burgers piled over mashed Yukon Gold potatoes. It was heavenly, and has become a favorite of mine to serve when company is coming. :lips:


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

About fifty years ago, while my bride and I were standing in line to obtain our marriage license, she picked up a free pamphlet with a recipe for Ginger Burgers. It involved mixing cheddar cheese with minced/mashed ginger and placing it in the center of a burger patty; brown and serve.
Our first experience with this recipe wasn't particularly positive but we've both learned a lot about cooking since then.
Have a go at it and see how you feel about this combination.


----------



## rocketchef (Dec 16, 2006)

Since everyone on the planet will have an opinion on the perfect burger I better add my preference to the list… 
Ground aged rib eye with the addition of finely minced cooked shallots and hand chopped Speck (cured Italian pork fat), a little breadcrumb made with toasted bread (to hold in the moisture), salt & pepper - grind meat to order, cook medium-rare - top as you please.


----------



## jayco (Oct 18, 2006)

If I don't want to fire up the grill one of my favorite ways of having a burger is to add a pan sauce. 

After fryin' up the burgers I just add a cup of stock (real stuff, not from a can or box) and scrape up the fond. Reduce by about half and stir in a pat or two of butter. 

Really great!!!

Jim


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you everybody! Doing some research on burgers, I finally came up with a burger recipe that I think sounds good to me. It's not heavily seasoned but it's jammed pack with flavor and seems to have the perfect amount of toppings. I'm afraid it might be too salty, but I decided to not season the burger with salt. Here it is.

Pork Burgers with Onion Sauté

1 pound of boneless pork shoulder, diced
Small handful of chopped smoky bacon
Splash of Worchester sauce
4 cloves of garlic, coarsely chopped
Small handful of grated onions
Ground black pepper, to taste
½ teaspoon of crushed red pepper
Olive oil, to lightly drizzle
Lightly toasted and buttered Kaiser rolls, for serving
Slices of dill pickle, for serving
Creole Mustard, to top
Garlic Mayo, to top
Onions, to top, see recipe below

Preheat grill to medium-high. Add pork shoulder, smoky bacon, Worchester, garlic, onions, ground black pepper, and crushed red pepper to a food processor. Pulse about 10 times, until it resembles hamburger meat. Lightly 
drizzle the patties with olive oil. Now add the burgers to the grill, cooking for about 5 minutes per side for a nice medium. Place on a Kaiser roll with dill pickle, Creole mustard, garlic mayo, and onions. (see recipe below)

1 tablespoon of olive oil
2 tablespoons of butter
1 yellow onion, halved and sliced
Salt and ground black pepper, to taste
On medium-high heat, melt butter and olive oil together. Add onions, and season with salt and ground black pepper. Cook for about 10 more minutes until onions begin to caramelize and brown. Place on burgers.

I know I've learned to use no "steak cuts", but I think boneless pork shoulder (with the addition of bacon) doesn't really count as steak. Tell me what you think.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is another very tasty burger.

*Chorizo Burger

*1 lb lean Ground Beef
1 lb fresh ground Chorizo
1 cup crushed Oyster Crackers
1 whole egg
1 tbsp Soy Sauce
1/4 cup finely minced Shallot
2 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil

In a large bowl combine ground beef, chorizo, oyster crackers, egg, soy sauce and shallot. Knead together till well mixed together and then form into patties about 1/2 inch thick.

In a hot pan (over medium heat) drizzle olive oil and then shake the pan to cover the bottom. Place patties gently into pan. Cook on one side until done (juices should begin to come through on the top of the patty but may not so keep your eye on the bottoms). Flip and repeat when done. You may add Pepper Jack cheese (optional) just before you remove the patty from the pan. Set on a paper towel to cool, the ambient heat from the patty should melt the cheese enough as it cools.

Serve on Kaiser Roll with "Fry Sauce", red leaf lettuce and roma tomatoes.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

Not a recipe, but a couple of techniques.

First, treat the meat gently. When making patties don't squeeze them too tightly. In the same vein, don't press down on the burgers with a spatula while they're cooking. Finally, when making the patties, create a small depression in the center area so that when the burger expands while cooking, it will be flat rather than puffy or eliptical.

I like mine simple - just a bit of salt and pepper, maybe a dash or two of some kind of ground chile pepper, and perhaps a slice of nice, sharp cheddar that's well melted. Make sure the buns are of high quality and big enough, and I like 'em very lightly toasted on the meat side.

That's all,

Shel


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

I like to mix my meat in a bowl with worchestire sauce, salt and pepper and onion salt and let it marinade for a while, then flatten them and fry them.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

it can be considered a 'meal' and not junkfood.
depends just on the ingredients you use and how you prepare things.


----------

